# Big Trout, Mangroves, Redfish, and More!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The month of June has been very good to my clients and I. Not only has the weather been phenomenal but the fishing has been red hot. 90% of the fish below were caught inside of Pensacola pass. Very seldom do I like to venture out into the gulf on my trips. The main target fish has been trout, redfish, snapper and sharks. They have all been very plentiful. One can only hope the month of July will produce the same results. Enjoy the pics!

Brant


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

where the Hell did you find those mangroves in the bay!!! those are huge!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Brant,
Thanks for your report and the great pictures. Appreciate it !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Man...life is good.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I really would like to know also if you caught that mangrove in the bay ? Beautiful fish


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! The two largest ones were caught 3 miles off the beach. The rest were caught in deep water in the bay.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I caught a 6 pound mangrove recently and that one looks bigger. Do you know what he weighed?


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you using live bait ? Nice job.!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Catching fish like that why bother going offshore. Great job man. Would be nice to see our bay full of Mangroves. Hope their populating. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's some good stuff!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! For the ones in the bay I use live shrimp or a small live fish bait. For the mangroves just off the beach we use chunks of bait rolled into a ball with the hook buried inside. Most of them are caught free lining with no weight. The fish on the very bottom weighed right at 10lbs.


----------

